# Outdoors > Fishing >  Whitebait

## Toby

I couldn't find a pen but had a lighter so here @Munsey

----------


## Gibo

Hope youre not smoking that gondawindy gorrilla grass Tobes.....rots ya mind

----------


## R93

Gunna get it mounted? 
It's a beauty ☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

You want a hand to fillet it I HAVE A KNIFE   :Grin:

----------


## sako75

Would have made a nice livey for a bigger one
Looks like you smoked its ass anyway

----------


## Chris

Is that it Toby? Bout what I been catching they're a bit slow getting started again, got enough for a fritter this morning (a very very small fritter)

----------


## Toby

I've had about 4-5 pints so far. Heard a couple guys who have caught 10L another fella yesterday got 40L

----------


## Chris

A extra 2m of water in the river here after the thunder storm over night,didn't really expect much. 
End of the month they should be going here ,just normal

----------


## Toby

Been 4 hours this morning in pissing down rain nothing, went to the river mouth, just got back actually and caught 1. So about 5 hours of whitebaiting got me a single whitebait lol

----------


## Dundee

That is better than my trout attempt tonight. :Sad:   How far inland do these whitebait go? I'm pretty sure we don't get them this far inland.

----------


## Rushy

> That is better than my trout attempt tonight.  How far inland do these whitebait go? I'm pretty sure we don't get them this far inland.


Stake out a set of the missus pantyhose Dundee.  You never know your luck

----------


## Dundee

> Stake out a set of the missus pantyhose Dundee.  You never know your luck


Yeah I do cause she don't wear any :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

My old stand would be 40km inland,Hauraki plans are very flat. Bit closer to the mouth now though.

----------


## R93

> My old stand would be 40km inland,Hauraki plans are very flat. Bit closer to the mouth now though.


Eh? The buggers would be black by the time they got to you no?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

Not at all R93



Do these look black ?

----------


## kiwijames

@R93. Tick tock.

----------


## R93

Pinkish  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

My camera or your eyes ?

----------


## R93

I'm only just over a km up river from the mouth and got a kg  yesty. Half of it was gutty.
As the river drops they must pour out of the lower side creeks after a few days in the river.
If I wasn't so desperate for a fresh feed I would have tipped it back in the river.
You must be getting decent run bait for it to be clean that far up I would have thought.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

I'm 14km up and they are good, I know of guys who catch them 25km+ up and they are still good.

I have a choice new set up I cant wait till they start running

----------


## Maca49

Had my first feed last night had some donated!!

----------


## Chris

We do get some good runs R93 but haven't really go going yet,lot of wet weather.Often its the end of sept; before they start. 
A lift of 4kg in the trap is nice to see but not often get that, 4 or 5kg is my average per day when they're running.
The new stand is a unknown yet but time will tell .

----------


## R93

It is slow here on the Hoki at the moment. Bit around before opening so that bodes for a good season.
Bit around down south now, so I will head down soon.
5kg lifts eh? I would be happy with 5th of that at the moment. 
Have had lifts in the 20-40 range in my time tho

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

How many pints to a kg? Or how many liters? 

I watched a guy fill his 20L bucket once then a bit more in the next bucket in one go. My dad helped take the bucket to the water so it didn't rip his net pulling it out. I was in front of him with a scoop net and I got 10L and my dad shared the same net got 10L too. My best ever day with my dad I'll never forget that. When we left the guy behind us had about 42L haha

----------


## Chris

4kg fills a 2 gallon bucket Toby with about 1 inch to top. Don't know about pints sorry,just pack in 250g bags . 
I'd be happy with 100g at the moment R93 ,maybe Saturday .

----------


## Toby

Just over 2 pint to make a liter

----------


## R93

> Just over 2 pint to make a liter


You N Islanders are backwards.
Whitebait is measured by weight, not friggin volume lol!
Wairoa. Need I say more☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

> You N Islanders are backwards.
> Whitebait is measured by weight, not friggin volume lol!
> Wairoa. Need I say more☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I totally agree with that statement .

8 pints = 1 gal ;  4 pints = 1kg

----------


## Toby

This is the first year I've heard of people weighing it haha. Gadgetman informed me of that.

Ahhh, those calculations lead me to believe that we dont weigh it because we don't often catch enough to make a kg!!!!

----------


## R93

Na. What ever blows your hair back mate. I have never heard of it measured in volume.
Catch a pint and weigh it. Be interesting to see how close it is to 600 grams

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Catching a pint is the challenge here. All this week including sunday from last week I have probably had 2-4 hours each day after school and managed just over 1 pint 

Missing school tomorrow gonna get to the river before 7 try catch the tide, hope they start running soon.

----------


## Munsey

6 -8 pints =good days baiting .  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Dundee

Yeah I had one pint today :ORLY:  :Beer:

----------


## R93

Just one?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

yep :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

Barstards!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

> yep


WTF only 1 box your slowing down mate ?

----------


## Chris

Got enough today for 1/2 dozen fritters for dinner ,was the real fine transparent stuff too . 
Been hanging out for a taste for a while .

----------


## R93

Good on ya Chris.  River in flood here today so I have made short work of a bottle of Jim Beam Honey.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Good on ya Chris.  River in flood here today so I have made short work of a bottle of Jim Beam Honey.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It's quite nice that stuff. Had a bottle with a couple taken out rolling round the back of my ute last week, hit the brakes and the thing smashed under the seat. Its fair to say my truck smells like a brewery now.  :Sick:

----------


## R93

Ha ha. My wife reckons I smell like a brewery.
And mentioned something about being a pig when I am drinking the stuff.
I'm a happy pig at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> It's quite nice that stuff. Had a bottle with a couple taken out rolling round the back of my ute last week, hit the brakes and the thing smashed under the seat. Its fair to say my truck smells like a brewery now.


Years ago when the Mrs was preggy she got pulled up and Mr Plod stuck the tester through the window and she failed. :Wtfsmilie: 

She said to cop "I'm pregnant haven't had any to drink"

She was asked to get out of the car and blow again :ORLY: 

It was the alcohol fumes from me that put her over :Grin:  :Beer:

----------


## R93

Why don't I find that surprising Mr Dundee? 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I have had the same but I was the sober driver with a car full of pissed mates,cop wanted to take me to the station then and there.

----------


## Dundee

> Why don't I find that surprising Mr Dundee? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sounds like VC was my tutor :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

One whole week to wait , then I'm fishing a stand n/w coast for a week , news is the river was going off as from a couple of days ago . Be flood now I'm picking .  That's is I survive the mother inlaw  staying at our house for a whole week , fuck sakes she arrive today , it's going to be a long week !

----------


## PerazziSC3

> One whole week to wait , then I'm fishing a stand n/w coast for a week , news is the river was going off as from a couple of days ago . Be flood now I'm picking .  That's is I survive the mother inlaw  staying at our house for a whole week , fuck sakes she arrive today , it's going to be a long week !


get those details to @Uplandstalker re wap blocks before you go!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

I went out a couple of days ago...got this fella Farley well trained now hes a bit grumpy though  :Have A Nice Day:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl5lq_vBkDI

----------


## Dundee

Far out he could move fast.

----------


## R93

Jeez all we have to worry about is a big stinking trout in the net.
Looks a good spot all to yourself as well 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Yea he was pretty quick alright even on land for a short burst ...makes you think twice before stepping over a log aye !!.

Hi R39 just me and my mate there ...week days are good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Yup. I tend to get a good choice of spots during the week as well.
This flood is dropping fast and should be able to fish tomorrow.
Still have 2 weeks off. Hopefully get into some bait soon.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Its good time of year for me to ''lambing'' so plenty of time off....havent heard of any big catch around here yet last couple of trips iv had got around 1lb each time so worth going out.

----------


## R93

> Its good time of year for me to ''lambing'' so plenty of time off....havent heard of any big catch around here yet last couple of trips iv had got around 1lb each time so worth going out.


Shit yes. You have a nice easy no fuss set up as well.

I have a bit of work to do everytime I site my net but can then sit around till I lift it, providing it is catching properly.
Can be greedy this week and put out 2 nets as I will have the kids helping.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

School holidays ...good idea!....though i can hear them whinging  already'' when are we going home dad...girls ....3 of them   :XD:  " I mostly fish the mouth with that net but tide was well in so shifted back to a little current

----------


## R93

Ha ha you know it! I will have the iPad fully charged just in case and tons of tucker and drinks.
My boy will be able to chase some trout to kill time.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Getting gear together New sock has been soaking in tea bags over night , was insane how white it was . Hate looking like a newby on the river , net got the tannon colour going on , just stinks like a strong cup of tea

----------


## R93

Have you seen the new Chinese southland sock copies Munsey?
Half the price of the NZ ones and good colour.
I have only just bought one but it is working well so far.
Works really well in a strong or soft current.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

They square or round ? , did see some grey ones in the shop but never took any notice of price etc , I'm pretty sure they where square ones . Never used one , the stand I'm using don't alloy set nets only scooping . And we close to mouth , I'm picking they are better upstream ?

----------


## R93

They are square mouthed and round sections/hoops.
Yeah. Generally you need a current to fish them properly.
If the bait are on a mission any,  water will do.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Not a happy camper right now. Pull out the net and see whitebait dribbling out then see this bloody hole in the back of the god damn net.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bugger!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Always check your net and condom Toby  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

That is easily fixed for a bright young fellah's like you Toby.

----------


## R93

How did you miss that?!?!
Always check the net and set for holes and spots the little buggers can get thru.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

I didn't miss it. I set it once, pulled out good emptied my catch into the bucket. Set it again and pulled that up. I'm guessing an eel or something because I never felt it pull when I lifted it up though ya never know

----------


## Toby

> That is easily fixed for a bright young fellah's like you Toby.


Sorted Rushy

----------


## Munsey

Bahaaaaaa ! Sorry Toby that should be in campfire humour ,

----------


## Munsey

Day 4 ! Mother inlaw staying . Even my mrs said on the quiet ( not that there is any ) My mother does talk a lot .  Bring on the wet coast !

----------


## R93

Weather has been awesome here. Even Abe got 14 kg on the Grey yesterday.
I can't be assed till I go south. Got sick of catching black shit.
It must have gone back to sea when the rivers were really low.
Other rivers are having the same problem lately I hear.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Weather has been awesome here. Even Abe got 14 kg on the Grey yesterday.
> I can't be assed till I go south. Got sick of catching black shit.
> It must have gone back to sea when the rivers were really low.
> Other rivers are having the same problem lately I hear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Rain next week fuck it .

----------


## Toby

Got just under 1kg for the hour. Then they stopped running. Might have got there a little bit late but with all the rain we had I was lucky I went as I thought the river would be swollen

----------


## R93

> Rain next week fuck it .


Believe it when I see it. Forecast has been way off lately.
You'll be right to catch some I reckon

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Today's catch. Bit of a feed at least.
It seems to be building.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> Not at all R93
> 
> 
> 
> Do these look black ?


they look bloody terrible!!!!!

----------


## Toby

Got me another kg this avro.

----------


## R93

Going out shortly and brave the hail and showers.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Wused out. Jetboat ran like a bag of assholes due to water in the fuel. Eventually got going to see waves as big as I have seen smashing up the mouth.
Figured the whitebait could have a day to themselves.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> Wused out. Jetboat ran like a bag of assholes due to water in the fuel. Eventually got going to see waves as big as I have seen smashing up the mouth.
> Figured the whitebait could have a day to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Puussssssssyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Lentil

A live pussy though

----------


## Toby

I just remembered I forgot to take my screen off the jetty. It's only holding by a bit of garden wire wrapped around a stick. I never tied it off or anything haha. opps

----------


## Munsey

Gales tomorrow too , even the Lewis pass need chains wtf . Gutted if I have to go arthers pass

----------


## Rushy

> I just remembered I forgot to take my screen off the jetty. It's only holding by a bit of garden wire wrapped around a stick. I never tied it off or anything haha. opps


NV US

----------


## Toby

I would try send it to auckland but I think it might be a little far, I've sent it to tauranga before and I think it had defrosted but was still cold so to auckland it'll probably start going warm which isn't good for fish I dont think Rushy

You're welcome to come down and scoff some up though. fresh  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I would try send it to auckland but I think it might be a little far, I've sent it to tauranga before and I think it had defrosted but was still cold so to auckland it'll probably start going warm which isn't good for fish I dont think Rushy
> 
> You're welcome to come down and scoff some up though. fresh


Keep some on ice Toby.  @Gibo and I are doing a road trip mid November and I am gonna twist his nipple until he turns in to Wairoa for a feed.

----------


## Toby

Righto, I'll try catch a bit more and put it away for you guys

----------


## R93

> Puussssssssyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come down and fish some real whitebait. Not stuff that's to tired from swimming a million miles up river and can't be bothered missing your net ☺

Didn't really want to turn the boat off either. It might not of started again.
Going good now tho. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> Come down and fish some real whitebait.


Don't tempt me! I'd live on the west coast if I could

----------


## R93

The sea was the meanest I have seen it from that close for a long time.
Got 3 kilo yesterday so that will do till it comes right or I am back for my next break at the end of the month.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

When does your outboard boat arrive?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

I have missed out on 2 good buys because I am to friggin slow. Both in the N island and cost of getting them down was a concern.
Heard about a nice McLay that is not advertised that I will check out otherwise,  I have decided to buy new. 
Should have one by the end of November latest. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Slow going , I think the trout know how to catch them

----------


## Dundee

Nice colour flesh on that trout Munsey. :Cool:

----------


## Chris

Trout or Salmon ?

----------


## Rushy

> Trout or Salmon ?


Isn't it a Brownie Chris?

----------


## R93

Nice sea-run Munsey. You should get into a bit of bait from Tuesday on hopefully.

----------


## Munsey

Stopping for ice on way over pass South Island style

----------


## Chris

I don't miss that Munsey

----------


## veitnamcam

He is still in shorts,thats the way we roll in the south  :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

30 mins, one lift. This

Then I went home cause I ripped my net again, must be something down there that it catches on. Thats rushys gang sorted come November

----------


## Rushy

> He is still in shorts,thats the way we roll in the south


Tough buggers you lot V c.

----------


## Rushy

> 30 mins, one lift. This
> 
> Then I went home cause I ripped my net again, must be something down there that it catches on. Thats rushys gang sorted come November


Cool bananas

----------


## veitnamcam

Good haul Toby :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> 30 mins, one lift. This
> 
> Then I went home cause I ripped my net again, must be something down there that it catches on. Thats rushys gang sorted come November


You have it tits up mate, Rushys in my gang  :Wink:  deputy potty mouth  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

9lb so far , yesterday was a pub , weather and river where against  us . Stand in front of us got about 30 lb  , just bad luck as we only got his dregs . His dog got run over( which is a stroke of luck )  , so he's away sorting that out so we may have more bait .

----------


## Dundee

> 9lb so far , yesterday was a pub , weather and river where against  us . Stand in front of us got about 30 lb  , just bad luck as we only got his dregs . His dog got run over( which is a stroke of luck )  , so he's away sorting that out so we may have more bait .


That's not manners.  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I managed me 1kg this arvo. Some of the shoals were that big that my little scoop net wasn't wide enough and the ones on the side spooked off the net making them all spook. Need to get a bigger net I think

----------


## Munsey

11 lb was kicking arse but river come dirty  , 20 kb so far

----------


## Maca49

> I managed me 1kg this arvo. Some of the shoals were that big that my little scoop net wasn't wide enough and the ones on the side spooked off the net making them all spook. Need to get a bigger net I think


Spook will be pissed Toby you need to send him back to the Kaimais! :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> 11 lb was kicking arse but river come dirty  , 20 kb so far


Kb is Lb

----------


## Munsey

7 lbs bait plus a nice  trout again same condition  just over 3 lbs .

----------


## Munsey

43 lbs for the week , stoked with that as river was dirty for 3 of the days

----------


## Rushy

> 43 lbs for the week , stoked with that as river was dirty for 3 of the days


Woohoo

----------


## veitnamcam

> 43 lbs for the week , stoked with that as river was dirty for 3 of the days


Good stuff :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

from Bayfisher mag
 @Toby. this should be enough for brekky

----------


## Gibo

Surely thats ott. Raping the resourse imo

----------


## Gapped axe

> Attachment 30036
> from Bayfisher mag
>  @Toby. this should be enough for brekky


that's just so freekin sad

----------


## Pengy

When it is $100 per kilo retail, I am not surprised by this sort of greed

----------


## R93

Guys. Its not an issue at all. Shes got maybe 50 kg max there.
The bait start in June and finish around December. There has been all sorts of bullshit spun when we had 4 terrible seasons and then 3 bumper seasons straight after.
Greed is  couple tonne a season and I know people that catch or caught that in the past couple years.
I don't sell my bait unless I fluke a haul more than I need.
Some pensioners rely on a good season. If they get it good on them I reckon.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wetgumboot

Yeah - - quite right - - suprising how many people think the bait only come up the rivers in the whitebait season.
All this over fishing talk is bullshit

----------


## doinit

Yes the over fishing is bullshit and anyone that relies on the season as part of their income will tell you just that.they know how whitebait tick. I would be more inclined to think that the powers to be are pissed at people making a buck on the side,they don't get their share from all sellers.
The day will come when baiting wont be a life style or pleasure,the pricks do not like that.
Their so called rules are getting tighter,the pricks.
The same pricks that want all none native game gone.

----------


## veitnamcam

I think they already looked at trying to tax it but it would have been a net loss with all the people who rent a house/camper etc and catch a pound then claim all the expenses.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Didnt look at it like that. Was just too much in my opinion.
Also didnt realise I could catch a resourse and sell it tax free? Good to know  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

http://i.stuff.co.nz/national/106513...whitebait-feud

----------


## Rushy

Fancy fighting over fish you can't even fillet.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

I'm guilty! I put $20 of tax free money into some poor old codgers pocket for a good feed this season, didn't feel a thing except a full tummy of white bait! There's plenty of more lucrative areas for the IRD to collect tax, the cash society operating in Auckland Resturants for instance!

----------


## Rushy

> the cash society operating in Auckland Resturants for instance!


Do tell?  I have never had a restaurant give me any cash Maca.  The buggers always seem to take it from me.

----------


## R93

Not a bad morning for me.
Mate has gone back in Jetboat to get the rest.

----------


## Toby

Good pay day! 

I haven't been in ages

----------


## veitnamcam

Yum! 
Set or scooping?

----------


## Munsey

> Not a bad morning for me.
> Mate has gone back in Jetboat to get the rest.


Looks clean as in no bugger all cleaning . Good catch !

----------


## R93

> Yum! 
> Set or scooping?


Pot net.

----------


## R93

> Looks clean as in no bugger all cleaning . Good catch !


Yeah just finished cleaning and bagging.
38.5kg for 21/2 hrs. Don't really need to go again but have a wee order to fill so may give it one more lash tomorrow and then that will be it for the season.

----------


## Gibo

Hope thats my order  :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> Hope thats my order


Toby keeps your guts full with bait., no?
The way couriers are running for me these days you would best add it to your garden by the time you would get it.☺

----------


## Gibo

Yeah I think Toby has some for us to grab next weekend  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Almost exactly a thousand dollars an hour! , see why fights break out over spots eh.

What's a pot net?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Pot net is just a set net with screen. Only 4m total. All the locals call it pot netting so I do.

No fights where I was. No body for miles. Would still catch well if there was other people as it all in the set.
Mate had a net 20m to my front and got 3 kilo.
Not sure on price at the moment but I have to many favours to pay back, to sell any.

Sneeze and his lovely wife will be happy in a few days when they get some.
I will leave a feed with them for you Cam. You will just have to grab it off him before he eats it.😆

----------


## john worthington

where is mine nice catch dave

----------


## R93

You live right next to the river!  @john worthington
I will drop you in a feed. I might need to put an animal in your chiller anyway.
Got 26 kg this morning.
No more early mornings for me😊

----------


## K95

Good haul Dave. Wouldn't have been a bad morning to be out early.

----------


## Danny

mean feed for you!

----------


## john worthington

anytime you want it is there 
cheers john

----------


## R93

Cheers John.👍 
I haven't lit a fire under Kiwijames bum to build me a new one yet. I will have to wait till he loses interest in home brew.☺

----------

